# Batmobile Collection



## Trekkriffic

*Took some pics of my Batmobile collection on Sunday...*

*1/25 scale AMT Keaton Batmobile and Johnny Lightning 1960 and 1950 DC Comics diecast Batmobiles:*


Batmobiles by trekriffic, on Flickr


Batmobiles by trekriffic, on Flickr


Batmobiles by trekriffic, on Flickr


Batmobiles by trekriffic, on Flickr


Batmobiles by trekriffic, on Flickr

*Corgi 1/43 scale diecast Batmobiles:*


Corgi Diecasts by trekriffic, on Flickr

*Hope you guys enjoy the pics!*


----------



## DCH10664

WoW !! What a cool collection ! You got one I've never seen before. And I thought I had seen them all. It's the one with the wings, in the front row, next to the 66 Batmobile. What is it ??? It sure looks wicked !


----------



## Trekkriffic

DCH10664 said:


> WoW !! What a cool collection ! You got one I've never seen before. And I thought I had seen them all. It's the one with the wings, in the front row, next to the 66 Batmobile. What is it ??? It sure looks wicked !


This one?


Corgi 2000 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

Thanks for the compliment on my collection. I have the 1950, 1940, and 1960 Batmobiles in the back row and the 1940 Batmobile Roadster, 1966, and 2000 Batmobiles in the front.


----------



## DCH10664

Yep, that's the one ! Love the design ! Got to get me one of those. :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat

Neat! The one closest to the camera in this shot, which era is this one from?


----------



## Trekkriffic

whiskeyrat said:


> Neat! The one closest to the camera in this shot, which era is this one from?


That would be the 1940 Batmobile Roadster.


----------



## whiskeyrat

Trekkriffic said:


> That would be the 1940 Batmobile Roadster.


Never seen that particular car before...nice job on all six! My personal fave is still the 1989 version, somehow it just says "BAT" better than any other design, at least IMHO!


----------



## Trekkriffic

whiskeyrat said:


> Never seen that particular car before...nice job on all six! My personal fave is still the 1989 version, somehow it just says "BAT" better than any other design, at least IMHO!


My all-time favorite is the 1966 TV Batmobile but the '89 is my favorite movie Batmobile for sure; of the 1989 onward movies that is.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Took some more pics today since you guys seem interested. I should probably have placed these over in the diecast forum but too late now...

1966 TV Batmobile:


Corgi 1966 TV Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


Corgi 1966 TV Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

1960 DC Comics Batmobile:


Corgi 1960 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


Corgi 1960 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

The saw blade in front is spring loaded to snap down when the beacon is pressed:


Corgi 1960 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

1940 Dc Comics Batmobile Roadster:


Corgi 1940 DC Comics Roadster by trekriffic, on Flickr

Hood lifts to reveal engine:


Corgi 1940 DC Comics Roadster by trekriffic, on Flickr 

1940 DC Comics Batmobile:


Corgi 1940 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

Bat-A-Ram activates when front wheels are pressed down:


Corgi 1940 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

2000 DC Comics Batmobile:


Corgi 2000 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


Corgi 2000 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

Turbine spins when car is pushed:


Corgi 2000 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

1950 DC Comics Batmobile:


Corgi 1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


Corgi 1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

Rear canopy lifts to reveal Bat Crime Lab:


Corgi 1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


Corgi 1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


Corgi 1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## whiskeyrat

1950 BatMobile with the crime lab in the back seat...AND MOON HUBS! LOVE IT!


----------



## Trekkriffic

whiskeyrat said:


> 1950 BatMobile with the crime lab in the back seat...AND MOON HUBS! LOVE IT!


Moon hubs? I had to look that up. Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic

Here's the collection displayed on the lower shelf over my workbench:


Batmobile Collection by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------

